# Location of record for this site.



## stahta01 (Dec 23, 2001)

I have decided it is time for a official complaint where is the location of record of this site owner?

Tim S.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

http://www.magenium.com/Contact-Us.aspx


----------



## RegBarc (Feb 18, 2003)

What's an "official complaint"? I might have the phone number for the Cyber Police if you're interested.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)




----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

RegBarc said:


> What's an "official complaint"? I might have the phone number for the Cyber Police if you're interested.


Maybe they can backtrace the people who dun goofed, and consequences will never be the same.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Call AOL and report the TOS violation.


----------

